# Thailand Trip 2011



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres some pics from my thailand trip. went to a fish street and it was amazing!!! def like nothing we have over here! lol.

also a pic of when i went fishing at a stocked pond. they had some VERY BIG mekong catfish!

enjoy the pics!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Impressive!!!
I love that SRT!
Looks like you had a great time.

Please tell me that those owls are for pets & not for food.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

wth you could have bought a hedwig from there LOL
also liking the id shark! i hope mine gets big one day haha


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

great pics. Thanks. Was this in Bangkok?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing pics! Would love to see a fish street here in Vancouver.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

man cool pics . a pet owl would be sweet


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> man cool pics . a pet owl would be sweet


I was thinking the same thing. Never heard of anyone owning an owl before.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

owls were for pets lol. not food.

they had everything you can think of there. birds, reptiles, fish, dogs etc. all were around the same area. talk about convenience!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome mekong! How was the fight?!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Awesome mekong! How was the fight?!


fight was good! felt like i was reeling in a log. lol. after my 5th/6th one, my arms started to be quite sore! it was a full day fishing trip but i called it quits half day. lol. it was a stocked pond and they just kept hitting.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man I wish I can experience that at least once in my life!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome pics! No Bettas?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

those owls are awesome! wonder if u can train em to do anything, or if they would sleep all day and make a boring pet?
the fish streets look so cool! i like the tank with the trees that look like bonsai!

need to train one of those owls to nab bank cards at an ATM and use its vision to memorize the pin lol


----------



## Chalcosoma (Jun 11, 2011)

*Good Ol' JJ Market*

Hi there

Had to pipe in, cos I recognize every shop and tank in those photos! Lived in BKK a few years and went to JJ almost every week (Jatujak Market). Do realize many of the birds you see are totally illegal wild-caughts, or bred from them (including the owls). Owls are not easy pets and should really only be kept by raptor specialists.

They do get some spectacular fish though...just visited last week and saw ADULT Hydrocynus vitattus and Australian lungfish among others. Many shops don't allow photos! And will get VERY aggressive if they see people taking them!

It's kind of a madhouse, but addictive as I have seen things there I have not even seen in zoos, and you never know what you'll see when you go. But it's also a shame to see some fish massively overcrowded...I mean how many arapaima can you fit really in one container??? And the owls and birds of prey in full sun...all day...in tiny cages...kind if sick. It's the Asian view in general, sort of like the Victorian European view of animals as amusing toys...there is no such thing as "änimal rights" or "änimal cruelty" , just no concept of that (have you seen the cockfighting pit in JJ?).

Chalco


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

snow said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Never heard of anyone owning an owl before.


harry potter owns an owl so you stand corrected!


----------

